# Clausing 5900 Series Lathe Manual



## Richard King (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi everyone.  I have this really cool 1963 Clausing Distributors manual and has lathes, mills, drill presses, etc.   I will add a few more pages each night for you to get.  
Tonight I have the Manual Turret slide.  In the other thread on the Vert. Mill a member asked about the Turret slide.  He wanted a power one.  This is manual, but I bet they are similar design.   If you need a copy of the manual, send me a PM please.  
Rich


----------



## railfancwb (Aug 21, 2013)

I eagerly await the posting of the pages associated with the automatic feed turret, if your book has such. I acquired exploded parts drawings from Clausing, but they had nothing showing what the knobs and levers do. 

Thanks.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 21, 2013)

That is all I have on a Turret for a Clausing. I do have instructions on Warner Swasey Turret lathes.  Can you take a picture of your Turret and added it here.  They are basically all the same, so there instruction I would bet would work too.    Rich


----------

